# Weekly competition 2008-42



## AvGalen (Oct 14, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' D2 L2 F' U' L F2 R2 D' R U' B' D2 R2 B L2 F2 L' D B' L2 B R2 B L
*2. *B U F' U R F' U' F2 U' F' R' B2 D2 F' U2 L2 F R' U B' U L F2 R2 D2
*3. *F D2 F' L D' F2 L2 B D F' D R2 B R2 D2 R' U L' D F R' D F' R' F2
*4. *B2 R B2 U' F2 U' R' D B2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U B' L' U2 L D2 F2 R2 B' U R2
*5. *D L D' R2 B2 L' U2 R' U B2 R B' U' L' U2 L D R' F2 L F' R U R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 U2 F R2 U2 F R2 U2 B U2 F2 U R B U2 F D' R U2 F' D (21f)
*2. *R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 R D L R F L2 D' B2 D L U F (20f)
*3. *F2 U' R2 D U2 B2 D L2 D2 F R B2 L B F2 D L' R' B (19f)
*4. *R' F2 U2 L B2 F2 D2 L2 R' F2 R2 U R2 D' L B R D' R2 D' F' (21f)
*5. *U2 B2 L' D2 U2 B2 L B2 D2 L D' F2 D' U' L' B' F' R B F2 L (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' R' F' L D' Fw2 Rw' R F' U Rw' B2 D' R' U' L2 R Uw' Fw F D' B2 U' B' Fw F' L' R' D B Fw F Rw' R Fw' D2 Uw' U Fw2 Rw
*2. *U B Fw F' U' Rw2 D' U' B' Uw B' Fw2 L2 Fw' Rw Uw' B Fw F' U' R2 B' F2 D' Uw' U' Rw R2 Uw Fw' R' B Rw U B L D B2 D U2
*3. *L' Rw2 D' L' Rw2 D' F2 Rw2 B2 R' D2 U' F2 D Uw2 U2 B F' U2 L' Rw B' Fw' F' L' Uw' B2 Fw' F' L' Rw' R Fw' D B' R' D2 Uw' U' Fw'
*4. *D2 Uw' U Rw' B Fw' L' Fw L B' L2 R' B2 F2 L Rw Uw' B2 L2 Rw' R' D2 U' L Rw R2 B D' Uw2 Fw' F' Uw' L2 Uw U2 F2 U B2 Fw2 F
*5. *Rw Fw F2 D' Uw U2 L2 Rw Uw L' D Uw U' L' Uw2 Fw' Uw B Fw2 L2 Rw' Fw2 F' L' D B2 F2 Uw2 B Uw U2 Fw2 Uw' U' F L' D' Uw2 U' L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 F' L Bw2 D' Dw Uw2 U' L D' Dw' U' L2 Lw Rw R2 D2 Dw' U2 R' B Bw2 Fw2 F U2 R' Uw Fw R Fw Uw2 B2 Dw' Rw' F L2 B Bw' F2 Dw Rw R2 Bw Rw U' B F' Rw2 B' F' L' Bw L2 R2 Bw2 Fw F2 Dw' U Lw2
*2. *L Lw Rw' R2 D Dw2 Rw' Dw' Bw2 Fw' U2 L2 B' F Dw2 Uw U' L2 Lw2 B' R D U Rw2 Uw' Fw2 U' Lw B Fw' Dw2 Uw Lw' R2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 B Bw2 L Lw' Rw R' D' B Dw2 R2 D F D' U' Lw' F D2 Fw' F2 Uw' Lw Uw' Fw2
*3. *R B Bw' D U2 B' Bw L' Rw U' Fw2 Rw' R2 Dw2 Lw2 B' Bw' Dw' L Lw' Rw' R2 U' Fw L2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw Lw' Bw2 D2 F2 Dw2 Bw' R Dw' U' Bw' F Dw Bw2 F2 Lw Uw2 L U Lw Bw' L Fw' Uw2 Bw' Fw F L2 Lw' Rw' R' B2 D
*4. *L2 D2 L' Lw Dw' Uw U2 L' D F' Lw' Dw2 L B Fw' D Dw2 Uw Fw' F2 Uw Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Lw Fw' F U Lw2 B' Bw' U L' Fw D U' B' D Lw' B Fw' Lw B2 U F' D2 Dw2 L' Lw' Rw' R' U2 B2 Rw F2 D Bw Fw2 D Lw'
*5. *F2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 B L B Bw2 F2 Lw D2 Dw2 B' L Rw D2 Dw2 Uw' U Lw B' R U' Fw Lw' Rw2 Dw2 U2 Fw F D Uw F' L2 D2 Dw' Uw' U Rw R2 Fw2 D2 B Bw Fw F2 Rw Dw Uw' U2 Bw2 U R' D2 Dw' B Fw2 Lw B Bw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 2B 2F2 F 3R F 3U2 2L R D2 2U B 2U2 3F R' B' 2B' 2L 2R' R' B 2R 3F2 R2 2F L' 2F2 D' 2D' 3U' 2L2 2B' 3U L' 2R D' 2R' D2 2D 3F' 2L2 3R' R' U' 3F R 2U2 B 2F F2 L U' 3F 2F' 2R' 2B2 3R 2R R' F 2D' 2U 3F 2F F2 2U 2R2 2B2 D2 R2 3U 2L2 D' 2L2 2R 2U 2L2 D' 3U' F'
*2. *2B' 2U 3R2 D 3F 2F2 F R 2B' 3U2 U' 2L' 2R' R2 U' 2F' F2 2D 3U 2U' 2L2 2B 3F' 2F F R2 3U 2F2 2R' D' 2D2 2U 3F 2F2 2D' 3U' 2L2 U2 B2 3F2 2F2 F2 D2 2L2 2R' 2D2 2F' 2R2 2D 2U' 3F 2U 3F' F' 2R2 2U F2 3U2 2U' F2 3R' F' 3R' D2 2D2 2F2 D' B 2F L' 3R 2D 3R D 2B' D' 3F' 2U 2F U'
*3. *2R2 R 3U' 2U2 3F2 2F F' 2R' 3F2 D' 2D' 2F 2U' 2F 2D2 3F2 L' 2L' R' B U B2 3F2 2F2 F' 2D 2U 3F' 2R R' D 2F R U 2R' F 2L' 3R 3U2 L 3R2 2B' U2 L' 2D 3R D2 2D2 B2 L2 2L 3R' 2R R' 2B2 U 3F D2 3U 2U' L' 2L2 3R2 2R R2 D2 2L 2R' 3F' 2D2 3R2 2B' 2U2 3F2 2L D B' 2R2 F 2L
*4. *2B 2F 3U' R2 3U2 2F F2 3U2 2L2 3U2 2R' 2B 3F 2R 2F 2D2 3R' R' D U' 2R2 2F L D 3U B' L2 D 2U2 B2 3R 2D2 2U2 U' R B2 R 2D2 2B' 3R' 3U' 2U' 2R 2U2 2F L' 2L' F 2R F2 L 3U2 B2 2B' 3F' 2R 2D L 2L2 3R' 2R' R2 2U2 2R2 R2 B' 2B 2F' U2 3F L' D2 2U2 3R' D' 3U2 2U B' 2R2 D2
*5. *3R 3U' F2 L' 2L' 3R' R' 2U2 L' 3R2 2R2 R' 2F R U2 3R2 R2 2F F' 3U' 2U2 U' R 2F 3U' 2U2 B2 3R2 F 2D2 U' 3R' R' 3F' 3R 2R2 U2 2B2 3F2 2F' 3U 2L2 B' 3U L 2R' R' 3U R' 3U 2F2 D' 2D 2U U' R D2 3U' L 2F' U' L 2L D2 2D' 3U U' B' 2L' 3U2 3R2 R2 2D2 3U' 2U2 B 3R2 F' L2 B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L 3R2 B2 2B 3B2 3F L' 3U2 2U2 2L2 3L' 3R' 2R' R' 3D2 U2 2B2 3B U 3F 3R2 D2 U 3R2 F 3U R B 3F' 2D' 3B 2D' 2U' U2 3B 3F' D' 3D' 3U 2U2 U 2L' U' 3F' D 2U2 2R 3U 2U 2F' 2U2 L 3D2 3B' 3L' U2 2L2 3D2 3R 3B2 2F' 3U2 2F2 3U' B2 2B' 2F2 F 2L 3R 2R' R' 3U' B2 3F 2F 2U B' 2B' 3F' 2F' D' 3D' 2R' 2B2 3F2 3U2 3B2 3R2 2R2 3F2 2F' F' 2R' F2 D' F' 2R2 3U L2
*2. *3F 2F D' 2U' 3F' 2F' 2D' U2 2L D' 2U U L' 2D2 3U2 2F' L 2F D 2U2 U 2R' U' 2R B 2B F' 2D' 2U' 2F' 2L 2D U 2B F' 2R' 2B2 3B L 2D B' 3D 3U' B2 2B' 3B' D' 2D' 2U B' 3U 3B' 2F' D' B2 3B 3F' U2 2L' 3F2 D2 2B 2D' 3F' D2 2U' U2 3R2 2U F 2R2 2D2 3R 2B' 2R B2 3D2 2B' 3L 3R D2 R' 3D2 2B' 2F2 D' F' R F' 3L2 2U 3R' 3B' 3F F 2L U' B 3D2 3R'
*3. *U' 3F D' 2D 2U2 2L 2R 2B L' 3F' 2R2 3D R 2B L 3D2 2R2 B F2 3L' 2R 2F' 3U 2L2 B 3F2 F2 U2 R D2 2F' 2U' L2 2R' R' 2B2 2U2 3L' 3D2 B 2B L2 2R' 3U2 3R 3D2 3B 2D 3U U2 2L' 3R' R2 3U2 U L 3L2 U F 2L' D2 3F2 2L' 2R' 2F' L2 B 2F F2 3U U2 B 3F2 3D' 2B 2U' 2R' D' 3D 3U' 2U' U 3F D2 L 2L2 2R' D 2D' B2 2B2 3F F' 3U' 2B' 2U' 3B' F2 D' 3U2
*4. *3F U F2 3D2 2U2 2B' 3F' D U2 3F2 D 3D2 2U' B2 3F' 2F' 2U' 2B' 3D' 2B' U2 L' 3R 3F' L 3L' 2F 2L 3L U 3B' 3F2 2R 3D U' 3F' 2D' 3F2 U 3B L2 3B 2F' F D' 3B 2D 3U U' F 3L' 3B2 2R' 2B2 2D 3D' 3U' 2U2 3B' 3F' 3L' 3B' 3U' B2 3F 2R2 3U U' F U 3L' D 3D 2U U2 B2 2B F 3U2 3L' 2R' D' 3U2 2U2 2B' 3B F 2L' 3L2 2B 3B2 2L2 R' 3B2 3D2 3U' 3B L2 3R2 2U2
*5. *3L' 3B2 3F F 3L' 2R' B F' 2D2 3L' 3B' 3D2 F2 D2 3D 3U' 2U' 3F2 3R2 3U 2R2 R2 B' 3R D2 3L 3R 2D' B2 3B2 2R' D2 3F' 3R 2F' 2L D R 2B' 2L2 F 3U' B2 2B 3B' 3F 3U2 2F L2 D2 2B 2F' F' 3D 2B2 3F2 2F' D2 3U' B' 2U 2L' R2 F2 3U' 2U U 3R' 2R' U2 B' 3F U' B 3U' B F2 3R 3D2 2U' 2B 3D' B 3L' B 2B 3L2 2B' D2 3U' 2U' U 2L' 3L2 D 2D 3U2 2F2 R 2D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D' L2 U' L F' R U' L2 D2 L2 F' U' B2 L2 D' R' U2 F2 D2 B' R U L D
*2. *B2 L F L' D' L2 B D' L' B D R B U R U L2 F2 R2 D2 F R U' R2 D
*3. *F2 U' F' U2 R F' U B2 U' L2 D F' D B D2 R2 U2 L' F2 L D F2 D' R' F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R D2 L' B2 F' U' B2 D2 F U' F' R' D' (21f)
*2. *F2 U' R2 U2 F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 R B2 L D2 L2 U B L R F' D2 (21f)
*3. *L2 B2 D2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U B' U2 L B D' B' U' F' R2 F2 (20f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Fw F2 L' R D Fw' Rw2 Uw' L2 R Fw2 U Rw' B R2 B' R' U' Rw' B2 U2 L2 F' L' Rw2 B2 Fw2 F' L' Rw2 R2 F2 D' Uw2 U B2 L Uw2 B
*2. *L Rw R' D Uw U2 Rw' B' D' Uw U2 B2 D2 B D2 Uw2 U' R Uw2 Rw B' Fw' Uw' Rw B2 F D2 U F2 R F L Fw' F2 D2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 D2
*3. *R B' U' B' Fw' Uw U' B Fw F L R' U B Fw' F Uw L2 Rw' D' U B' L' R2 Uw' B F' L2 D2 R D U' R D Uw2 U2 F L' Rw' R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 Uw U2 B' Bw' Fw' F2 L' F2 L' Rw2 Bw2 U' Rw Uw2 Bw Fw' L Lw2 F L B2 F2 Dw2 Fw L' Bw' U R2 Bw' L' Uw2 U' Bw' D' Dw2 Uw2 U2 F2 U B' Fw' F L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 B Rw' B Rw Uw' F L' Lw2 Bw' F' R' Dw Bw
*2. *R' Dw2 Bw' D' U2 Rw D2 L B2 Fw U2 B Bw' R Uw2 Rw' R U' F2 R U' B' Bw Fw' F' D L2 Lw2 R Bw' Lw Bw F2 D2 L Lw2 Rw' R2 D Lw' D' Uw' B2 Fw' R2 B2 Bw' Fw' F2 Rw' U2 B2 Dw L2 R B' Bw2 Fw2 F2 Uw
*3. *Fw2 D' R2 D Dw2 Uw' U R' F Lw2 Fw R Fw D' B Fw' F2 Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw' L' Rw' R Bw' Uw Rw' R B' Bw' L' Lw2 F2 D2 Dw' U' L R' Fw2 R2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 L Rw' R' Bw Uw' Fw' F2 U Lw2 U2 B2 D' Dw' U' F2 Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *D2 B2 2B' 2F 3U 2B2 L2 2R2 B' 2B 2F2 2L' 2B' F' 3R B D2 3U' 2U L2 B2 2B' 3F' 2F' 2D' 2B' 3F' L 2L' 3R 2R2 R' 3U 2U B' 2B 2F' 2L' 3R 2R2 F D 2D2 3R2 2R' 3U2 2L2 2F D 2U 2F' 2L 3R' 2R' 3U2 3R' D2 3U 2U2 B' 2B2 F2 L2 2R' D2 F2 3U' 2F' U2 3F F' L' U' B R2 F R B F' 2D'
*2. *3R' 3U2 3F' 3R U2 2R' R U B2 2B 3F 2F' F2 L' D2 B 2F' L' 2L' 3R2 2R2 R' D2 2D 3U2 2U2 2B2 L2 2F' F' R 2F2 3R2 2U2 B 2B D 2D' 2L2 3U' U' B2 2B 3F2 2F' F2 D2 U' R' D2 U2 2F 3R' R2 3F R 2D' 2R 2F' 3R2 D2 2U2 2B 3U 2U' L2 U' L2 B' 2R2 2B2 U2 2L2 2D' 2B2 2L 2R 2B2 2F2 2L2
*3. *R 2U 3R F 2L R2 3F' 2R 2D' F' D2 F L' 2L' R2 D 3U 2U2 2R2 R D2 3U2 2U2 2L2 2R 2D' B' 2L2 2R D2 2D' R2 2D 3R' 2R2 3U F' 2U' L 2D' 2F' 3R 2F2 2L' U' R' B2 F 3R' F2 2U2 2B2 2U 2F2 2L2 3F2 3U 2U' 2B 3F 2R' F L' 3F' 2U2 F2 L 2U2 L' 3R2 R' 2F' 2D 2F' F' 2L' 3U2 2L2 2U' U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2U U 3B' 3D2 3F F 2R2 B' F' 3D2 L2 2R2 3U2 3B L2 2L 3R D 2L 3L 3R' 2R2 B2 2B2 3B2 3L2 D' 3D' 3U 3L 3R2 B2 F 3U 2L' B2 2B2 L2 2B' 2F' 3R2 2F2 3U2 3B' 2D 3U2 B' L2 3L2 D' 3D B2 2B U2 L 3B2 3R R2 3B 3F D' 3R F R 3D 3B U2 2F 2D2 3L2 3D 2L 3U' 2U U 3R' 2F2 L2 R2 3D' L B2 2F2 3L' 2D' 3U2 3L2 U2 2F 3D2 B2 2B' D 3U2 2B' 3B' 3L' F2 2L2 3B
*2. *2R' R' 2U' 2F' L2 2R2 R' 2B 2L2 3F 2D' 3D2 3L2 3D' 2R' 2D L2 2B' 3B' 3D' U2 3R 2R' 2U2 2L' R D2 2D' 2U L' 2R' 2F' F 2D' L' 2L' 3L2 3R' R2 3D2 2U2 2F' 3L2 B2 3L 2B 3F' 3D' 2U' U' 3F2 D2 2R2 3B2 D' 2U' U2 3B' F' 2R 3D' 3U2 3L' 2R' U' 2R2 2B' F2 2D 3F 3L2 U B L' R' 2U' 3B 2R' F' 2D' 3L 2R' 3F 2L2 3B2 2L 3L 3R 2R' 2B 2R2 R2 2U' U B L' 3D' B' 2L2 2D'
*3. *3D2 2B2 3B R 3D' L2 3R2 2B' 3B2 3F' 2F2 F2 2U 3B F2 2U R U B' F 3D2 2U 3R' F2 U2 2B2 2F 3D' L 3L 3R 2B' 3F 2F 3L' B D' 3U' 3B2 3F2 2U L' 3L 3F' F2 3D' B' 3R 3F2 U2 3R2 2B 3B' 3F F2 3D2 3L2 3R B' 2B' 2F' 2R' F D2 2L2 2R2 2B2 2D' 3F2 3L2 3R2 U2 3L 3F2 U 2L F' 2L' 3R 2U 2R2 U2 R 2D 3D U2 2L 3R' F 2L2 2U' B' R2 D' B2 D2 2B2 3F D' 3U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 F2 L' R' B2 U2 L' B2 R F2 R' F' L' R2 F2 R' D2 B' R U' (21f)
*2. *U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' B2 D F D2 R U B U2 R2 D' (20f)
*3. *R2 F' R2 B' L2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 R' F' L U' L' F' L' D2 B2 D R (21f)
*4. *R U2 L B2 F2 L D2 U2 R' U2 B' F D' F' D2 F2 D B2 D2 F R' (21f)
*5. *U F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D' R' D2 U B' L' R2 U L B' (21f)
*6. *B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 L' R U' B D2 L B2 L2 B' F2 (21f)
*7. *R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D' R2 U2 B' F' U' L' U2 R B' D2 L2 F2 R' (21f)
*8. *U B2 D B2 D' L2 U R2 D' L2 F' L D' L2 F U2 F' D' L R2 F (21f)
*9. *B2 F2 U L2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 R' B D' U2 B' L U2 L2 F' L' F' (20f)
*10. *F' D2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 B L' R' D' U' B' D' U' B' U F' U2 (21f)
*11. *F2 U' L2 U R2 D' R2 D' B2 U' L2 B' U R U L' F' L' F2 D' U2 (21f)
*12. *B2 D2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 U2 R D' F U2 B' D' U F' R' F2 (21f)
*13. *D2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 U F2 U' R2 U B U R' D2 B' U B2 F D' F (21f)
*14. *L D2 U2 B2 L' B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B D2 R2 F2 L' D' U L F R2 (21f)
*15. *U2 B2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F' L' F L B' D B L' D U' R (21f)
*16. *L2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L' B2 D2 R2 D L' B' F2 U L' F2 R' (21f)
*17. *L' U2 R F2 R F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R B' D L' U2 L U' R' B2 D B2 (21f)
*18. *D2 R F2 R2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' F' R U' F2 R2 F U' R B2 R' (20f)
*19. *F2 R2 D R2 D U2 L2 U2 F2 R B' L U L B F' D B L D (20f)
*20. *D2 R' B2 R B2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 U' B U' L' R' U' F' L D' R' (21f)
*21. *R' D2 U2 R U2 F2 R U2 R' U2 B R D2 U B' R' B' L' D U' R2 (21f)
*22. *R' F2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 R' U' L2 R2 F L2 U' L D F2 L2 B L' (20f)
*23. *R' U2 R U2 R F2 R' B2 L B2 F2 D R B' L' B L' D2 R' B' F (21f)
*24. *D2 R' B2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 U B' D F2 R' F' L' F2 (21f)
*25. *U R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D B U' F' R D F' L2 D2 L R (20f)
*26. *F D2 B' D2 F L2 F' R2 B' R2 F2 R' B D B2 L' D2 B R2 D2 R' (21f)
*27. *F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R' D' B2 D L U' F' U' B (21f)
*28. *R D2 R B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 U' F L2 D L' R2 U2 F R2 U' R2 (21f)
*29. *B2 L2 F2 R' U2 F2 L F2 R' U' F' U' L2 R' D F U2 L R U2 R (21f)
*30. *R2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R' F' U' R U' F' D' R B2 U' F2 (21f)
*31. *U2 L D2 U2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 R' U B2 U L F L R2 U' B2 F' L (21f)
*32. *L2 B D2 B2 F' D2 R2 B' F2 D2 U' F U R' D B L' D' U2 B2 D' (21f)
*33. *B2 L' R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U L B' R2 U' B' R' F2 D2 B' F' (21f)
*34. *U2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 B D2 L2 B2 L B' L2 U2 R D2 F' D' L D' (21f)
*35. *F2 D' R2 D R2 B2 D F2 R2 U R2 F2 R D' F' D F L2 R' U' (20f)
*36. *D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 B R B F2 L B2 D F L' (21f)
*37. *L' B2 L F2 D2 B2 U2 L F2 R2 F U' R2 U2 R U2 R B' L' U R' (21f)
*38. *U' R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 B D L2 B' U2 B2 F2 L' D' B R' (21f)
*39. *U2 B2 D2 L D2 R' D2 R2 B2 F2 L' D L2 B' L2 F2 U2 F D2 L' D' (21f)
*40. *D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D2 F R2 D' B F L' U2 B (20f)
*41. *U' L2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R F' L' R2 F' U B2 F2 L' R F (21f)
*42. *F U2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 F' L U R' F2 D2 B2 R B2 U' (21f)
*43. *L2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 U L D2 B U' F R' U F' U' R2 (21f)
*44. *F2 U2 B2 D2 L' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F D2 U' L F' L' D2 R2 (19f)
*45. *F2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 D F U F' L' D2 F' D' B' U2 (21f)
*46. *B2 U2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 R' B D L2 F D R' B2 D' (21f)
*47. *L' R' B2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 R B' L2 F' R2 F' U L' D' R' F' (21f)
*48. *L' D2 R2 B2 R F2 R F2 R U2 F' R2 B R2 D' R2 U' L' D2 U F' (21f)
*49. *U' B2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U B' L F' D' L U F2 U R (21f)
*50. *F2 R' U2 L D2 B2 F2 L U2 F2 R B' R' D' L R' B2 D B F (20f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D U' F' L U' F2 R' U' F' R' D' B' R2 (19f)
*2. *B2 R F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 R2 F U2 F' R2 D L' B2 F2 L2 R' (21f)
*3. *D2 B2 R U2 F2 L' D2 B2 L U2 B2 U' B' L R2 U' B' U2 F' U R' (21f)
*4. *B2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' R' B' D U R2 U F' L' B F2 R U2 (21f)
*5. *D2 R B2 L' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B' D2 F' D R D' L B2 U R (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' B D2 B D' R D2 L F2 U F2 (21f)
*2. *L2 D2 R U2 B2 R D2 U2 L2 R' B' R U' L D F' L2 F' R U L (21f)
*3. *F2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 R B2 L D' R B' U' L U2 B2 U' F' U2 R' (20f)
*4. *U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L' B' D' F2 R' F' U L' F2 L (21f)
*5. *R' U2 B2 L F2 U2 L D2 L' U2 R' U' F2 L' B' D2 L' D F2 L2 D2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' R' U' F' U R2 D' B2 D' R D' F (20f)
*2. *F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L' U2 R' U B U R B F R2 (21f)
*3. *B2 D2 L D2 U2 L D2 L2 B2 R F2 D' F D' U F2 L B' L2 D U2 (21f)
*4. *F2 U B2 U R2 D' L2 D R2 U' R' D F D' L R B2 R' U' R' (20f)
*5. *D2 R' D2 R F2 D2 R D2 F2 L' B' L U2 L' U F' D F D2 F' L' (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D B' D F U2 L' R2 B' L R' (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *R2 U2 B' Fw2 F2 D' Rw2 D' Uw' L' Rw R B Fw F D Uw2 Rw B' Rw' U R2 D2 U' L' Rw2 B L2 Rw' B2 Fw F2 Rw' D2 U2 Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *B' L' D F' R B' D' B' R B' D' L' U2 F R' U2 R F2 U' F L' U F2 D B
*3. *L' B2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 R B2 U F L U L2 U2 F2 L' B L2 F (20f)
*4. *L' R2 D' Fw2 U' Fw2 D2 R' D Uw F' R2 Fw2 D' Uw2 B2 F Uw2 R2 U' F' R' D' Rw' Fw' F Uw L Rw2 D' Uw L' Rw' F' D Uw Fw2 L Fw2 Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *B' L' B' U' B2 R' D' B U2 R D2 L' F' R' U R D B U F' L2 B2 U2 R' F2
*3. *B2 L' U2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 B R D' L2 D L' D B2 F' R' (18f)
*4. *Rw' U' B2 F2 Rw B L F' L' Rw' Fw2 F2 L' B2 D2 Uw2 L Rw' D' B2 Fw' F2 D2 L' Rw Fw' D' Uw' Rw F D Fw2 D2 U2 F' Rw B' Uw2 U' L2
*5. *L B' Uw' Bw' D Uw' Rw Dw2 R2 F' Rw' Uw' Lw' Rw Fw' Uw' R2 B2 Bw' Lw2 Fw2 L2 Rw D U L' Lw Fw2 D2 Dw' L2 B' Bw2 Rw' B L2 Uw' Fw' L' Lw2 Rw' R Uw L2 Fw' D2 R2 Bw2 D' B2 Lw' R2 Dw Uw2 U2 Fw2 F2 L2 Lw' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *U2 L2 B' L2 D R2 U' L2 F' U2 L2 D L' B L2 B' U2 F2 U' B U' B U F2 R2
*3. *B2 L B2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 R2 U F2 R2 B R' D R' F2 (21f)
*4. *U' L2 Rw' R' B2 F' D Rw' D L U2 Rw R2 B' Uw L B2 Uw L Rw' R Fw' U' B' Fw2 F2 L' Rw' R2 Fw' F U Fw Rw2 R' F' Uw2 R Fw2 U'
*5. *B' D Dw2 Lw' Bw' Lw' R' F' Lw' Rw' R' Dw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Bw L' U' F' D2 L2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw Rw B' Bw2 F' R Bw' Lw2 D2 Rw B' Uw2 Bw' U Rw U' Bw Fw' L' B' D2 Dw Lw' Rw' Dw' B2 Fw2 U' R B2 F2 D U Bw Dw2 Uw'
*6. *U2 2B2 3F F' D' L' 2B 3R2 2R F U 3F2 3U 2F 2U' 3R2 F' L' R' 2B2 L2 2R2 R 2U' L2 B' 2B' 3F' 2F 3U' 2F' 2R R' 2B2 3R' 2R' 2F' 2L' B 2L2 2B' U' 2F' 3U U 2F' 2D' 2U' U' F 2U' 2L2 D2 2D 3U' 2F R' F R 2D2 3U 2U' U' 2L2 2U 2F' 3U2 2F2 3R 2R2 D 2U' F2 2L2 F 3R' R' 2F' U B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *D2 L2 U' B2 R F2 L2 F2 U B U2 R2 B U' L2 U2 B L' F2 D2 R U F D' R
*3. *U2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' R' D2 U B' F2 D U F R' U' F' (20f)
*4. *D' U' Fw' Uw' L R D' Uw U' Fw' D' F' Uw' Rw2 Uw Rw2 R2 Fw2 R' B Fw F L Fw2 L2 U F' L' R2 F L' Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 F' R' B' L F'
*5. *Bw' R' Dw U' Lw' Rw' R Dw' Uw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R' D' Dw B Fw' Uw' Bw2 F' R2 D2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw L2 Lw' Rw Fw2 F' L' Dw L2 Rw D' B Bw2 F R Bw2 R2 Uw2 B2 F2 Uw2 B' Lw' Rw' F2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw U2 Lw' Rw' R F
*6. *B U 3F F 2U2 F2 2L' B' 2L' 3R' B' D 2U 2L R F L 2L R' B2 2B' 3F 2F' F' 2L 2D B2 3R2 2B2 2R2 D2 2F F' L2 3F' 2F' 2U' U2 B' 3F 2F U2 3F' L2 2L2 3R 2R 3U B2 3F 2F' L2 2F' R2 2B' 2F D2 2R2 2D' 2F' 2R R U2 L' 2B 2R 2B 3F2 2F 2U' 2B2 3F2 2F' F' U' L2 2L2 R 3F' 3R2
*7. *B2 3U' U L 3B2 3R D2 2B' 3D2 3R' 3D2 2L2 2B2 3B2 3F' 2F2 3R' D2 2D' 2L' 2B2 2F' F 3U' 3F2 3R 3F 2U2 2L2 B2 2U U2 2B2 2D' 3D 2U' 3F 3R' 3U2 2B' 2F' 3D 2U R 3F L 2L 3R2 R' 2F' 3R 3B' F2 2U' 3R R2 2F D' 2D2 3D2 2U2 U B 2B2 3B 2F F D2 3D' 2U2 F 2D2 3D2 3U2 2U U' B2 3F 2F U2 2L B2 2D2 B' 2U' 2R2 3B2 2L U 2F2 3U' 2F F 2U2 3B' U F 2R' 2B 2U

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=6,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-5 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=5 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-5,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=-3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-5 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=0 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. * l' b u U' B R' U B L' R L' U L' B R' U' R' U' R L U' L U R' B' 
*2. * l b' u' U' L' R L U L' U B' L B' L' R L R U' R' U' B L' B' L R 
*3. * b' R' B U' R U' R U B' L B' U B R' U' R' B R U' R B U L B U' 
*4. * l' b' U' R B L B R L B' R' B L' B U' B U' B U B' L U' L' R U 
*5. * l' b' u' L B R' L U B' L R U L R L' U R' B R' L U' B U B' L 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,6) (0,3) (0,2) (6,0) (0,1) (0,3) (4,2) (-2,0) (6,0) (6,0) (-4,0) (-4,4) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-1,0) (0,2) (2,4) (0,2)
*2. *(0,-1) (-5,1) (2,2) (3,0) (1,1) (0,2) (3,0) (-4,1) (-2,0) (1,2) (0,3) (2,4) (-4,4) (6,2) (2,4) (0,5)
*3. *(0,6) (0,6) (0,3) (0,3) (6,2) (0,1) (2,0) (4,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (6,3) (6,1) (2,3) (3,0) (-3,2) (0,1) (-2,0)
*4. *(0,6) (6,0) (-3,3) (0,2) (0,1) (6,1) (0,5) (6,1) (-1,5) (0,1) (6,2) (-2,4) (0,1) (6,5) (1,0) (-2,1) 
*5. *(0,6) (6,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,2) (1,0) (0,2) (5,0) (6,0) (0,2) (3,0) (5,0) (6,4) (-2,4) (0,2) (6,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0)


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 14, 2008)

yay!

*2x2 BLD:* 2:23.33 (1:54), 2:26.45 (2:07), DNF(2:54.46, 2:21)
*result:* 2:23.33
*comment:* not bad for my first 3 tries ever. DNF was execution mistake.

*3x3:*

*4x4:* 1:11.08 P, 1:14.29 O, 1:25.17 OP, 1:23.08 O, 1:19.90 (+2) OP
*avg:* 1:19.09
*comment:* I want to see this with no parity...

*2x2:* 5.89, 3.09, 7.04, 6.13, 5.44
*avg:* 5.82
*comment:* i need to practice.

*magic:* 1.47, 1.55, 2.64, 1.43, 1.45
*avg* 1.49
*comment:* so i finally unscrambled my second best magic, but my best still needs to be restrung. I actually practiced, in slight preparation for Newark.


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 14, 2008)

2: 3.41 1.93 4.88 3.30 3.86 = 3.52

4: 1:05.44 OP 1:02.22 O 56.91 P 1:05.33 O 1:05.97 OP = 1:04.33 

5: 1:41.13 1:48.02 1:48.66 1:48.81 1:49.16 = 1:48.50 thats consistent...

3OH: 25.07 28.97 27.65 25.41 23.09 = 26.04 nice


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 15, 2008)

3x3x3
18.06
25.33
20.34
20.50
21.63
avg = 20.82
comment = I can actually see my improvement now


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 15, 2008)

2x2x2: 8.47, 9.46, (7.95), 8.46, (10.48) av. 8.80

3x3x3: 14.57, (18.79), 17.21, (14.32), 15.48 av. 15.75

3x3x3 OH: (27.12), (31.86), 30.27, 31.28, 28.54 av. 30.03

magic: (2.44), (1.72), 1.88, 1.94, 1.88 av. 1.90

snake: 7.02, (6.14), 6.48, (8.27), 7.47 av. 6.99

Pyraminx: (14.22), (18.57), 15.11, 14.47, 17.38 av. 15.65

I give up on megaminx notation.


----------



## Laetitia (Oct 15, 2008)

But megaminx notation is a lot easier than it was !
It's explained on Stefan Pochmann's website.
And "U" are just normal U moves!


----------



## blah (Oct 15, 2008)

I never understood why Stefan never just proposed R/R' and D/D' for 2/5 turns, since there are no 1/5 turns anyway.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 15, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 15.61, 16.50, (14.95), (17.55), 15.56 = *15.89* Good
*3x3x3OH:* (24.38), 30.52, (37.69), 31.98, 27.11 = *29.87* Good
*3x3x3BLD:* 53.28, DNF, DNF = *53.28* This was just terrible.
*4x4x4:* 1:21.27, (1:20.62), 1:30.00, 1:30.91, (DNF) = *1:27.39* I hate my cube
*4x4x4BLD:* 5:13.20, 6:06.36, DNF(7:13 2 centers) = *5:13.20* nice accuracy. Memo mistake in last one, realised it in execution.
*5x5x5:* (2:17.62), 2:23.25, 2:29.25, 2:34.61, (2:39.16) = *2:29.04* No improvement.
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF(11:51 10 pieces), 12:04.34(over 5min memo), DNF(10:43 3-cycle of wings) = *12:04.34* Getting better.
*3x3x3Multi:* 0/2 (2:12.86) hehe


----------



## cubeRemi (Oct 15, 2008)

FMC 

RFU2D'F'LBRBR' U' L'UL U' x L2 D' R2 D L2 D'R2Dx' F U2 F2 U2FU F'U2 L'B'L F'L'BL F U'


RFU2D'F'LBRBR' (10) 2x2x3 + pair

U' L'UL U' # F U2 F2 U2FU F'U2 (13) orient edges, building

L'B'L F'L'BL F U' (9) 3 corners. 

# = x L2 D' R2 D L2 D'R2Dx' (8) insert last 3 corners.

total 40.

I think I can find way better places do insert+cancel moves. but not in just 1 hour. 
I'll edit a better one.

EDIT: 

RFU2D'F'LBRBR'
FLF'L'U FU'R'LF2RL'U'FU 
x y2RU2RDR'U2 RD'R2 (34 moves) 

first this 17 moves: RFU2D'F'LBRBR' FLF'L'U#F2U > 3 corners+ 3 edges left. 

# insert this: FU'R'LF2RL'U'FU 
I couldn't find a nice corner insertion so I did this at the end: x y2RU2RDR'U2 RD'R2


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> .... I give up on megaminx notation.


I just explained it last week: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=94188&postcount=50


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 15, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3_bld: DNF DNF DNF
4x4x4_bld: 7:47.66 7:44.41 DNF


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 15, 2008)

Charlie Cooper

2x2

7.70 8.40 (12.31) 10.90 (7.34) = 9.00

3x3

(20.70) 24.95 (28.99) 21.73 27.76 = 24.81

4x4

(1:34.25) 1:45.80 (2:03.91) 1:49.73 1:47.04 = 1:47.52

5x5

2:57.15 (3:20.50) (2:37.72) 3:11.70 2:55.54 = 3:02.43

ARGHhhh sucked at 5x5 today.


----------



## joey (Oct 15, 2008)

*2x2:* (3.09) (7.72) 6.81 6.59 3.68 => 5.69
*3x3:* (15.05) 16.21 (20.31) 17.36 15.83 => 16.47
Awful.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2008)

*2x2x2*: 7.84* 4.46* *8.36* 7.75 7.25 = *7.61*
*3x3x3*: 21.77 23.15 *24.44* 21.13 *19.63* = *22.02*
*4x4x4*: *1:24.47* 1:26.66 1:25.13 1:32.66 *1:40.97* = *1:28.15*
*5x5x5*: 2:10.00 2:22.50 *2:40.56* *2:06.28* 2:25.53 = *2:19.34*
*6x6x6*: 4:45.91 *4:36.36* *5:45.78* 5:04.09 4:48.84 = *4:52.95*
*7x7x7*: *9:14.44* 7:17.52 7:48.93 *7:15.86* 7:25.00 = *7:30.48*
*2x2x2_bf*: *1:14.55* *DNF DNF* = *1:14.55*
*3x3x3_bf*: *5:19.88* *DNF DNF* = *5:19.88*
*3x3x3_mbf*: *0/2 in literally 20:00.00, 2 flipped edges, 3-cycle of edges*
*3x3x3_oh*: *37.77* 41.61 41.13 *55.93* 40.88 = *41.21*
*3x3x3_match*: 1:58.34 *2:18.06* 1:31.56 *1:15.73* 1:22.41 = *1:37.44*
*234-Relay*: *2:16.50*
*2345-Relay*: *4:18.93*
*23456-Relay*: *9:14.33*
*234567-Relay*: *17:00.87*
*Magic*: *1.69* 1.96 2.02 *3.02* 2.71 = *2.23*
*Master Magic*: *6.28* 4.47 *4.30* 4.44 4.44 = *4.45*
*Clock*: *23.88* 18.25 21.34 *18.19* 19.02 = *19.54*
*MegaMinx*: *3:47.27 3:29.02 3:29.50 DNF 3:27.53 = 3:35.26, obviously NOT in daylight *
*Square-1*: 1:00.80 53.59 *1:07.13* *33.65* 53.08 = *55.82*

Good results on almost every puzzle, especially *big* cubes and square-1. I decided to be extra carefull on the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 and went slow and used mostly wristing. Square-1 scrambles were pretty easy and had mostly good edge-cases

I am not very happy with 3x3x3_oh, 3x3x3_match and 5x5x5 because I messed up a lot with those solves. The end results are still pretty good though.


----------



## PeterV (Oct 16, 2008)

PeterV

3x3: 41.66, (44.36), 38.43, (32.29), 35.59 = *38.56 avg.*
magic: 2.71, 3.23, (3.24), 3.08, (2.59) = *3.01 avg.*

Well, 3x3 was horrible except for last two solves. I just learned magic two days ago, but I know I can do better.


----------



## tsaoenator (Oct 16, 2008)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 12.02, 12.96, 12.32, (13.54), (11.39) = 12.43 ok


----------



## Jebediah54 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmm... not all that great, but I guess I'll live:

3x3x3: 34.67, 34.36, (41.27), (26.83), 29.84 => *32.96 seconds*


----------



## Laetitia (Oct 16, 2008)

*2x2x2*
9.68 ; (6.30) ; 6.86 ; 8.91 ; (10.40) >> 8.48

*3x3x3*
23.00 ; 20.47 ; (23.55) ; 20.80 ; (16.81) >> 21.42

*4x4x4*
2:04.77 (OP) ; 2:00.69 (OP) ; 1:57.84 (OP) ; (2:12.09 (O)) ; (1:55.80 (OP)) >> 2:01.10
What's that PLL??? I don't know it?!? Oh, it's a 4x4x4... *parity* 

*5x5x5*
(3:31.28) ; (2:56.36) ; 3:11.25 ; 3:23.09 ;2:58.15 => 3:10.83
After 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, it's easy and not seems long!

*6x6x6*
(6:28.47) ; (7:08.13) ; 6:41.38 ; 6:50.80 ; 6:44.46 => 6:45.54
pop, pop, pop!

*7x7x7*
(11:01) ; 10:11 ; 10:37 ; 10.22 ; (10:01) >> 10.23
I think next time I'll be sub-10 XD

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
maybe later

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
maybe later

*3x3x3 One Handed*
maybe later

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
maybe later

*MegaMinx*
1:29.15 ; 1:24.31 ; 1:22.83 ; (1:31.38) ; (1:20.44) => 1:25.43
not very bad, but not good  

*PyraMinx*
11.72 ; 10.34 ; (9.22) ; (14.34) ; 10.34. => 10.80


----------



## Jude (Oct 16, 2008)

*Chukk*

*2x2x2:* 7.19, (3.39), 7.58, (7.67), 7,67, 6.67 = *7.18* _--> Really bad, except for the 2nd solve of course, but that was incredibly easy (could see entire solve from inspection)_

*3x3x3:* (18.59), (22.45), 21.12, 20.70, 22.20 = *21.34* _--> Pretty pleased with that, especially the first which was completely non lucky _

*4x4x4:* 2:14.78 (OP), 1:58.72 (P), (1:46.78 (P)) 1:48.69 (P), (DNF) = *2:00.73* _--> Pretty poor. 3rd and 4th were good, but in the 1st solve I messed up edges (destroyed lots I already made) and in the last - due to poor lighting - I DNFed as I'd paired red and blue with purple and blue._

*2x2x2-4x4x4:* *2:30.19 ( OP)* _--> Hah! 0.04 off the sum of my 2x2x2,3x3x3 and 4x4x4 averages for this week  _


*3x3x3 OH:*(29.39), 41.31, 40.53, COLOR="red"](50.09)[/COLOR], 40.16 = *40.67* _--> Mannn, absolutely terrible! 3 out of 5 popped (the 50.09 I re assembled so it was in impossible, and had to take it apart again) and the 4th terrible one I got my OLL AND PLL algorithms wrong :S Before this competition did an average of 10 to make sure I was on form, and got sub 36 no problem :| Well, at least I got a sub 30 non lucky _

*FMC*: 2x2x3 block (and PLL) _(18)_: F' L' (F' B2 D' B' U' B D B') L2 U B' R D' L2 F L' 
Last cross-edge and 3rd pair _(6)_: (Y2) U F' U' L F' L'
Final pair + OLL _(8)_: F (U R U2 R' U2) F' U' 
*32 moves* _--> Very pleased with this! See my post(s) on the next (2) page(s) for explanation(s) _

Hm, this weeks theme seems to be "Terrible averages with one good solve". Oh well, better luck next week! (Except FMC, 32 is awesome for my 2nd ever go at FMC!)

EDIT: Don't see why everyone's best 2x2x2 solve wasn't the 2nd one. 2 moves for first layer _and_ OLL, then a T-Perm (or equivalent)  In fact, on hindsight, I can see an 11 move solution, and I suck at FMC..


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 16, 2008)

Chukk said:


> EDIT: Don't see why everyone's best 2x2x2 solve wasn't the 2nd one. 2 moves for first layer _and_ OLL, then a T-Perm (or equivalent)  In fact, on hindsight, I can see an 11 move solution, and I suck at FMC..



probably because they use guimond/didnt see it/ or messed up.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 16, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Chukk said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Don't see why everyone's best 2x2x2 solve wasn't the 2nd one. 2 moves for first layer _and_ OLL, then a T-Perm (or equivalent)  In fact, on hindsight, I can see an 11 move solution, and I suck at FMC..
> ...



In my case it was because I'm terrible at T-Perm on a 2x2x2. I saw your solution (although I didn't realize that all that was left was a T-perm when I was done with the first layer until I got there), but got a 10.50. Probably 6 seconds of it were the T-Perm. I can do a T-Perm on a 3x3x3 in about 3.5 seconds, but on a 2x2x2 I'm much worse for some reason.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Chukk said:
> ...


*2x2x2*: 7.84* 4.46* *8.36* 7.75 7.25 = *7.61*
And I use A-perm to "swap 2 corners"


----------



## Jude (Oct 16, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Chukk said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Don't see why everyone's best 2x2x2 solve wasn't the 2nd one. 2 moves for first layer _and_ OLL, then a T-Perm (or equivalent)  In fact, on hindsight, I can see an 11 move solution, and I suck at FMC..
> ...



Well that would explain it!



Mike Hughey said:


> Probably 6 seconds of it were the T-Perm. I can do a T-Perm on a 3x3x3 in about 3.5 seconds, but on a 2x2x2 I'm much worse for some reason.


For some reason my 2x2x2 T perm is faster than on 3x3x3, even though I have a nasty 2x2x2 :S

EDIT:


AvGalen said:


> *2x2x2*: 7.84* 4.46* *8.36* 7.75 7.25 = *7.61*
> And I use A-perm to "swap 2 corners"


I'm faster with T than with A, although I haven't really tried enough with A to get used to it..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 16, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> *2x2x2*: 7.84* 4.46* *8.36* 7.75 7.25 = *7.61*
> And I use A-perm to "swap 2 corners"



You mentioned that before in another context (4-look last layer); I hadn't thought of using it for 2x2x2. That will help me lots - thanks! Now I just need to get used to it...


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > *2x2x2*: 7.84* 4.46* *8.36* 7.75 7.25 = *7.61*
> ...



Have fun using it, you can pick which A you want to use naturally

And what I found funny about scramble 2 is that even when you don't see the 2 move white/yellow seperation/orientation you have another chance of accidently doing them if you do the 3 move blue layer


----------



## Jude (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmm, one of you FMC experts fancy helping me out with my solution? This is the 2nd time I've ever tried it and this is what I've got so far.. 

F' L' F' R D' L2 F L' (2 pairs and 2 edge pieces on D cross) 
Y2
U F' U' L F' L'

Now, this would be a 14 move triple x cross which I think is good (or at least OK?) but one edge piece isn't in the cross and I can't find a way of adding it other than:
(Y) U2 R' L F2 R L' 
Which leaves a horrible last pair, 6 move OLL and horrible PLL. Any comments would be much appreciated!

_EDIT: The insertion ( B U' L2 U B') after the F' L' F' at the start gives the triple x cross in 1 less move, but the rest is still pretty horrible.._

*EDIT2: I Have it! After the triple x cross, putting the last pair in like F U R U2 R' U2 F' gives an OLL skip AND an A perm! My final solution is:

2x2x3 block: F' L' F' B U' L2 U B' R D' L2 F L' 
Last edge and 3rd pair: (Y2) U F' U' L F' L'
Last pair and OLL: F U R U2 R' U2 F' 
PLL: (X) R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B'

36 moves, my new PB! (heh, 2nd attempt ever, my 1st was 43 )*

EDIT: See post(s) on next/previous pages, got 32 moves in the end!


----------



## iainfs (Oct 16, 2008)

*3:* (30.47) 33.22 (38.94) 34.73 35.95 = *34.63*

Comment: A slight improvement on last week. The first solve was pretty nice, but I'm still getting cube amnesia. My look-ahead in F2L could do with work. The LLs were quite fast for me though 

*3_bf:* DNF 18:09.42 DNF = 18:09.42

Solve one was rubbish, but I haven't practiced since last week. Solve two was good, if slow. Solve 3 was much faster and off only by the last 4 edges, which were flipped in place. I've swapped over to the sentence method for corners, I really like it.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 17, 2008)

Chukk said:


> Hmm, one of you FMC experts fancy helping me out with my solution? This is the 2nd time I've ever tried it and this is what I've got so far..
> 
> F' L' F' R D' L2 F L' (2 pairs and 2 edge pieces on D cross)
> Y2
> ...



nice, now try to make it better by doing the A-perm as an insertion during your solve


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 17, 2008)

Derrick Eide.

7x7x7: 6:05.77, 6:01.76, (5:51.76), (6:17.21), 5:59.15 = 6:02.22 avg
Comment: more than 1 pop on every damn solve    GRRR


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 17, 2008)

2x2:8.97, (5.52), (11.53), 10.38, 8.58=9.31 av
i kno i suck.
3x3 OH: (32.66), 43.64, (50.50), 39.06, 38.20=40.30 av
pretty good
4x4: (1:54.62), 1:37.74, (1:30.89),1:49.06, 1:40.80=1:42.53
really good for me. a PB average and single infact!
2-4=2:51.34
pretty crap, stuffed up 4x4 parity.


----------



## Koen (Oct 17, 2008)

Clock:
11.30 11.52 (12.40) 11.66 (8.86)
Average: 11.49

very bad average :'(


Megaminx:
(6:44.47) 4:11.27 4:54.38 (3:48.33) 4:08.97
Average: 4:24.87

First solve 2 pops  fourth solve new pb 

4×4:
(3:12.72) 2:57.33 3:04.41 3:04.16 (2:52.50)
Average: 3:01.97


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 17, 2008)

Koen said:


> Clock:
> 11.30 11.52 (12.40) 11.66 (8.86)
> 
> Average: 11.49
> ...



is this Koen Wermer, the clock single solve UWR holder? hmm now that theres someone for me to compete against I might start practicing clock again.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 18, 2008)

Wuqiong Fan

I think I'm almost back to shape in FMC. 

B'RF'L'RBR'B'U'B'D2)U'R2U2FU'RF2R)
19 move skeleton that leaves 3 edges and 3 corners. 

B'RF'L'RBR'B'L'URU'LUR'U2B'D2U'R2U2FU'RF2R
26 move leave 3 edge cycle.

Solution 1: B'RF'L'RBR'B'L'URU'LUR'U2B'D2L'S'U2SU2LU'R2U2FU'RF2R
34 moves.

Solution 2: B'RF'L'RU'F'UBU'FUR'B'U'B'D2L'S'U2SU2LU'R2U2FU'RF2R
33 HTM, 30 STM, 39 QTM

Interesting skeleton, OK insertions.


----------



## pjk (Oct 18, 2008)

Pat Kelly
*2x2:* 6.79 6.55 (5.18) (6.90) 6.73 => Avg: 6.69
Could have been a good 1-2 seconds faster without my mistakes.
*3x3:* (16.58) (13.80) 13.82 16.44 15.38 => Avg: 15.21
Decent.
*4x4:* 1:06.95 1:24.43 1:09.13 (1:03.57) (1:32.04) => Avg: 1:13.50
Pretty bad considering how fast my redux was.


----------



## Dene (Oct 18, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 25.47 11.61 10.33 14.44 DNF => 17.17

*3x3x3:* 19.56 14.65 18.80 20.97 19.34 => 19.23

*3x3x3_OH:* 41.21 40.16 33.61 30.47 31.05 => 34.94

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:34.78 1:31.15 1:36.34 1:37.88 1:37.83 => 1:36.32
Finally!

*4x4x4:* 1:23.63 1:27.50 1:08.25 1:15.36 1:18.66 => 1:19.22

*5x5x5:* 2:12.56 2:06.78 2:02.78 1:46.02 2:06.66 => 2:05.41

*6x6x6:* 4:41.02 4:46.59 5:41.46 4:23.65 5:23.47 => 4:57.03
Double parity on all of them (I think), and some bad pops...

*7x7x7:* 6:32.94 6:39.52 6:25.34 6:59.88 6:53.80 => 6:42.09
Bad centers on all of them. I think every time was 3:30+ for cetners...

*megaminx:* 5:33.31 5:29.91 4:04.34 5:51.44 4:02.11 => 5:02.52
Yay! Almost sub4 twice


----------



## Escher (Oct 19, 2008)

Rowan Kinneavy

3x3 - (24.26), 22.11, 20.36, 18.67, (14.80) = 20.38
nice progression, disappointing avg. 

3x3 OH - 35.14, 38.66, (42.58), (29.14), 39.26 = 37.6
 very pleased. new PB full step single and avg. 

2x2 - 6.67, (3.82), (7.70), 5.83, 6.89 = 6.46
ok. sub 7 aint bad. 

FMC - Failure. couldnt get a solution under 45, so i gave up.


----------



## Jude (Oct 19, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> nice, now try to make it better by doing the A-perm as an insertion during your solve



Sorry for not understanding, but surely all 3 corners would have to be correctly oriented _and_ on the same layer at one point for this to be possible? Otherwise you'd end up with a longer solution, due to setup moves? Unless you use commutors, but I am only comfortable with edge commutors, and I can't really see how that would help either.. :S

EDIT: Wait I see, you can change the A perm to an OLL which switches corners AND orientations, to make it shorter and hopefully get cancellations!

EDIT2: Hah! Excellent! Stick the OLL (a variation on B2 D B' U B D' B' U' B') in after 4 moves, and you get:
2x2x3 block: F' L' F' B (B D' B' U' B D B' U) U' L2 U B' R D' L2 F L' 
Which cancels to F' L' F' B2 D' B' U' B D B' L2 U B' R D' L2 F L' 

Giving a final solution *4* moves shorter than my original! Edited it into my original post.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 20, 2008)

Chukk said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > nice, now try to make it better by doing the A-perm as an insertion during your solve
> ...



Nice job, Chukk! How come I didn't get such a great insertion? You canceled
3 moves! Very nice! also, you beat me by one move.
I'm still rather satisfied with my result. I came back from a long break on FMC's. Also this solution is special in that I just did a random short skeleton and did both corner and edge insertions.


----------



## Dene (Oct 20, 2008)

All done. Odd week.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 20, 2008)

awesome FMC:

*33 moves:* B' R U' F' B2 D2 L' U L R' F' D R D' R F' R2 U R F R' F' U' F U2 F2 U B U' F2 U B' U

2x2x2: B' R U' F' B2 D2 (6)

2x3x3: L' U L (9)

3x-cross: R' F' (11)

F2L: D R D' R F' *R' F* (18-2)
bold cancels 3 moves.
OLL: *F' R' *U R F R' F' U' F (27-3)

PLL: U2 F2 U B U' F2 U B' U (36-3) stupid me i should have used. F D' F U2 F' D F U2 F2 (mirrored inverse) which would cancel one more. and lead to 32

can these last 3 corners be inserted somewhere? I am terrible at insertions of cycles, and I don't really know how to use them.
EDIT: tim found a nice one for me.


> Vault: Your 2x2x3 leads to: B' R U' F' B2 D2 L' . U L, . = [FD'F',U], which cancels two moves. So your solution is now 30 moves



the third move, an insertion of U', turned out beautifully. it was by far the best of many attempts to place one of the edges for F2L during the 2x2x2. This is my second best solve, best is a 29 with PLL skip.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 20, 2008)

Huh, Vault had the same 2x2x3 as me.

FMC: 

B' R U' F' B2 D2 L' U L D' F' D2 R D' R : F2 R . F R' F2
. = [R B R', F]
: = [R2, F' L' F]
B' R U' F' B2 D2 L' U L D' F' D2 R D' R' F' L' F R2 F' L F' R2 B R' F R B' R2 F2 (30HTM)

Nothing clever here, just some classic insertions.

Vault: Your 2x2x3 leads to: B' R U' F' B2 D2 L' . U L, . = [FD'F',U], which cancels two moves. So your solution is now 30 moves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 20, 2008)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 9.68, 10.50, 18.22, 10.71, 11.88 = *11.03*
*3x3x3:* 30.06, 25.61, 31.08, 22.90, 33.90 = *28.92*
*4x4x4:* 2:15.19 (O), 1:51.18 (OP), 2:15.61 (OP), 1:57.21 (O), 2:00.43 (OP) = *2:04.28*
*5x5x5:* 2:57.03, 2:59.50, 2:43.93, 3:01.61, 2:45.06 = *2:53.86*
*6x6x6:* 6:00.11, 9:07.59 (O, big POP), 6:30.71 (P), 6:59.08 (P), 6:03.90 (O) = *6:31.23*
*7x7x7:* 9:47.23, 8:34.04, 8:41.63, 11:15.23, 8:44.13 = *9:04.33*
Comment: On the fourth one, messed up edge parity and destroyed the centers. It would have been sub-9 otherwise.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 49.09, 52.69, 56.16 = *49.09*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (3:22.59), 1:51.88, DNF (3:49.80) = *1:51.88*
Comment: Awful, but at least I had one good one.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (13:47, 4:36), DNF (8:38.88, 4:09), 10:32.80 (5:22) = *10:32:80*
Comment: First one off by 2 wings. I messed up memorizing the centers and memorized a piece twice. I couldn’t remember what was wrong, so I did the edges and then came back to the centers, whereupon I was able to guess correctly which piece I had substituted. Then I forgot to go back and do the last two wings.  Second one was off by 3 centers – I cycled them in the wrong direction.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:58.40 (8:29), DNF (17:33.10, 8:29), 14:53.64 (7:36) = *14:53.64*
Comment: Personal best, and then another personal best! The third one was my amazing sub-15 that I already reported in the Blindfold Accomplishment Thread. DNF was off by just 2 X centers.
*6x6x6 BLD:* 43:51.09 (21:18), DNS, DNS = *43:51.09*
Comment: Another personal best – this was a good week for biggish cubes BLD for me.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (1:09:16.67, 34:47), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by just 3 outer + centers!!!!!! Ugh. I can't wait to get one so I won't have to videotape them all anymore - it's a pain to have to set up the camera every week. Really secure memorization; I just cycled one pair the wrong way, because I always mix up E and I for some reason in my head.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/4 = 2 points, 25:24.51* (13:51)
Comment: 2 corners twisted on the first cube – I unpacked my hexadecimal number incorrectly. On the fourth cube, I applied moves from a different cube, and then had to undo them and try again – slowed me down a lot. Very bad.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:05.13, 46.15, 55.93, 48.78, 52.61 = *52.44*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:13.38, 2:43.75, 2:28.55, 2:%5.22, 2:21.59 = *2:31.30*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:57.40, 1:51.11, 1:43.93, 1:53.88, DNF = *1:54.13*
Comment: This was very nice – finally a good average! I think the last one was the fastest one, but unfortunately when I finished, the stackmat read “0.02”. I don’t know exactly what happened – all I saw was the result.
*2-4 relay:* *2:35.52* (OP)
*2-5 relay:* *5:27.71* (OP)
*2-6 relay:* *DNF* (2:02:46.42, 1:12:25 memorization)
Comment: 4x4x4 was off by 2 corners and 3 centers; 5x5x5 was off by 2 centrals and 3 wings; 6x6x6 was off by just 3 inner X centers.
*2-7 relay:* *21:39.94* (OP, OP)
*Magic:* 2.84, 2.44, 2.19, 2.13, 3.30 = *2.49*
*Master Magic:* 4.41, 5.28, 4.27, 4.43, 4.65 = *4.50*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 26.59, 19.86, 25.38, 28.28, 21.30 = *24.42*
*MegaMinx:* 3:03.04, 3:03.44, 3:47.04, 3:18.93, 3:21.42 = *3:14.60*
*Pyraminx:* 18.27, 21.47, 22.63, 33.88, 13.31 = *20.79*
*Square-1:* DNF (P), 1:17.59 (P), 1:16.21, 1:01.84, 1:39.22 (P) = *1:24.34*
Comment: On the first one, I didn’t see the parity until I stopped the timer. Time was 1:07.72.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*
R B L2 B2 L B’ F U’ R U F L D’ F D R F2 B2 R’ F2 R F2 B2 L’ R’ F D’ F’ D2 R F R2 F’ D’ F D R D’ F2
2x2x2: R B L2 B2 L B’
2x cross: F U’ R U
3rd pair: F L D’ F D L’
4th pair: R . F2 R’ F D’ F’ D
OLL: D R F R2 F’ D’ F D R D’
AUF: F2
insert at .: L F2 B2 R’ F2 R F2 B2 L’ F2
Before ., L’ R L cancel to R; after ., F2 F2 cancel; before OLL, D D become D2.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *78 moves!!!*
F' Uw Rw2 B Rw2 U' D Rw U' L Fw U2 R2 Fw U' D' B D Fw2 Rw2 F L R F' Rw2 R' Dw2 R D R' Dw2 R2 Fw' L' B' L Fw Dw R U2 R' Uw' B F L R' F D2 L' D B' L2 B' U B2 U' D' B2 D B' D U R2 U' L U R2 U' L2 D' L D L B L' B' D' B2
centers: F' Uw Rw2 B Rw2 U' D Rw
U' L Fw U2 R2 Fw U' D' B D Fw2
edges: Rw2 F L R F' Rw2
R' Dw2 R D R' Dw2
R2 Fw' L' B' L Fw
Dw R U2 R' Uw'
3x3x3: B F L R' F
3x3x4: D2 L' D
3x cross: B' L2 B' U B2 U'
4th pair: D' B2 D B' D . L' D' L
OLL: D L B L' B' D'
AUF: B2
insert at .: U R2 U' L U R2 U' L'
L' L' after . become L2.
Wow - if I wasn't so bad at 3x3x3 fewest moves, this might have been really amazing! Reduction with no parity in 42 moves!


Also, we were racing on 3x3x3 BLD when we did them, so here are Shaden’s times from the race.

Shaden Smith:

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (2:54.50), 3:14.66, DNF (3:17.55) = *3:14.66*


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting for me Mike!


----------



## riffz (Oct 20, 2008)

Riffz:

*3x3*
*Average:* 46.08
*Times:* (43.69), (56.33), 44.39, 48.06, 45.78


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 20, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Huh, Vault had the same 2x2x3 as me.
> 
> FMC:
> 
> ...



haha thanks Tim. I really need to learn how to do insertions, since I can easily sub-18 my F2l in most cases. I also, just realized that I could easily cut off one move by using the mirrored inverse of that PLL, F D' F U2 F' U F U2 F2. for some reason I just didnt see it, i was probably too excited about the 3 move cancellation across f2l/OLL. Oh well, Ill get it next time.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 21, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> I really need to learn how to do insertions, since I can easily sub-18 my F2l in most cases.



Really? That's amazing! I don't actually go for F2L, I just try to get triple excross and a 2x2x1 block in LL in about 20-30 moves, then insert the rest.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah! A 78-move 4x4x4 fewest moves - my best yet! 42 move reduction with no parity. (See my previous post.)



ShadenSmith said:


> Thanks for posting for me Mike!


You're welcome. It occurred to me you probably didn't have the times recorded anywhere, so it was up to me to post them. It was fun racing!


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 21, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> *5x5x5 BLD:* 16:58.40 (8:29), DNF (17:33.10, 8:29), 14:53.64 (7:36) = *14:53.64*
> Comment: Personal best, and then another personal best! The third one was my amazing sub-15 that I already reported in the Blindfold Accomplishment Thread. DNF was off by just 2 X centers.
> *6x6x6 BLD:* 43:51.09 (21:18), DNS, DNS = *43:51.09*
> Comment: Another personal best – this was a good week for biggish cubes BLD for me.



Hey Mike, congrats on the 5x5x5 solves, sub-15 is really fast! And also your sub-9 4x4x4 was really close! Congrats also on the 6x6x6 pb! You're really fast, that's awesome!

Hey Mike, I had a crazy idea after Decatur where we did a lot of team BLD for fun after the event was over. What do you think of trying 7x7 team BLD at the next competition we both go to? I think it would be madness ;-)

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Hey Mike, congrats on the 5x5x5 solves, sub-15 is really fast! And also your sub-9 4x4x4 was really close! Congrats also on the 6x6x6 pb! You're really fast, that's awesome!


Thanks very much! I'm very happy with my 5x5x5 times. I don't know why I can't seem to get fast 4x4x4 ones, though. 



cmhardw said:


> Hey Mike, I had a crazy idea after Decatur where we did a lot of team BLD for fun after the event was over. What do you think of trying 7x7 team BLD at the next competition we both go to? I think it would be madness ;-)


That sounds great! Shaden and I were doing 4x4x4 team BLD this past weekend too, so we were all on the same page. I think it would be great fun!


----------



## guusrs (Oct 21, 2008)

FMC: B2 L' B R L F' U L2 U2 L2 F' L F L U L' B' U2 B U' B' U2 B U B' U B' D2 (28)

turn pre-scramble-moves B2 D2 to understand: 
pseudo 2x2x3: B2 L' B R L F' (6)
3th pair: U L2 U2 L2 F' L F (13)
last pair: L U L' B' U2 B(19)
LL: U' B' U2 B U B' U B (27)
correction: B2 D2 (28)

Again this makes clear a good 2x2x3 block is most important of each solve.
Almost run out of time. Finally prescramble moves and 50-ways-to-insert-the-last-pair did the miracle for me. 

Gus


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 21, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > I really need to learn how to do insertions, since I can easily sub-18 my F2l in most cases.
> ...



by "sub-18" i mean about 18, but almost always sub-20, unless it leads to a skip(my 29 move solution has a 21 move f2l). and by "easily" I mean after about 40-50 minutes in most cases. since I dont do insertions I can spend most of my time on f2l. I usually go through 15-20 different f2ls before I find one I like. I will run through all of the obvious ones that i see, then i will try wierd things like the insertion of U' that I did for this one. also, by "most cases" i mean about 2/3-3/4 of the time. like for last weeks FMC the best F2l I got was a 20-move CFOP, with a 20 move LL that I didnt bother posting. it also ended in a 3-cycle that could have been inserted, but I don't know how to do that.

we should try to talk stanley wong into adding FMC as a side event at Drexel.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 21, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



You shouldn't spend 40-50 minutes on F2L. As insertions can take several minutes.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 21, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



yeah, can you ask him to add FMC at Drexel?
I never spend 40-50min on F2L, I give up after at most 20 min unless the skeleton really sucks. A 16ish triple excross with all edge oriented is the typical case I try to work for.


----------

